# Leaking Slideout



## Redwood73 (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a 2005 Holiday Rambler we bought used.  The bedroom slide out has leaked since we've had it.  It gets wet on the floor only on one side.  An RV repairman who came and replaced an air conditioner said everything looked good including the gaskets.  Any thoughts?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2014)

I had the same problem on our 02 HR.  Foundthat the gasket was not turning out on the side that leaked.  Got one of the stick on crome mouldings from wal mart and angled it from top to bottom of the slide.  It turns the gasket out as the slide goes out.  No problem now.  If pic will help can send


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2014)

The moulding is not crome just looks like it.  It just sticks on


----------

